# Sticky  Latin words for your stories



## Doelago

Here are some phrases you could use in your stories! If there are any phrases or words you would like to know, just ask and I will get it to you! I will be adding more phrases and words frequently. _Perfruor!_

Aut vincere aut mori - Either conquer or die
A cruce salus - From the cross comes salvation
A Deo et Rege - From God and the King
A fortiori - With yet stronger reason
A pedibus usque ad caput - From feet to head
A verbis ad verbera - From words to blows
Dum Spiro Spera= While I breath, I hope
Fides Omnia Vincit= Faith conquers all
Alea Iacta Est= The die is cast
Veni, Vidi, Vici= Came, Saw, Conquered
Bellus Bellum Gratia= War for War's Sake
Citius, Altius, Fortius= Swifter, Higher, Stronger
Semper Paratus= Always Ready
Potentia per Scientia= Power through knowledge
Veritas vos liberabit= The Truth will set you free
Dum licet, utere= While it is permitted, use it
Pro bono publico= For the public good
Ab origine - From the origin
Facta non verba= Deeds not words
Absit invidia - No offence intended
Ab uno disce omnes - From one person, learn all people
ivide et Impera= Divide and Rule 
Fortes Fortuna Aduvat= Fortune favors the brave. 
Fiat Iustitia!= Let there be Justice. 
Primus inter pares= First among equals 
Defensor Fidei= Defender of the faith 
Persta Atque Obdure= Stand firm and also have strength. 
Nemo est supra leges= No man is above the law. 
Necessitas non habet legem= Necessity does not know any law. 
Principatus virum ostendit= Leadership proves the man. 
Amat victoria curam= Victory likes careful preparation. 
Virescit vulnere virtus= Virtue grows powerful by wounds. 
Crimine nemo caret= No man is free from accusation of wrong-doing. 
Pauci sed boni= Few men, but good ones. 
Post tenebras lux= After the darkness, comes light. 
Mortui non dolent= The dead do not grieve. 
Urbes constituit aetas, hora dissolvit= A period of time builds up cities, an hour destroys them. 
Ignis aurum probat, miseria forte viros= Fire tests gold, misfortune tests brave men. 
Silent leges inter arma= In time of war, the laws are silent. 
Furor arma ministrat= Anger furnishes arms. 
Crescit in adversis virtus= Virtue is born in hardship. 
Estis servatus etsi estis obscenus= Be saved even though you are filthy. 
Te Morituri Salutant= Those who are about to die salute you!


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Wow:shok:

This awesome it's like a little reference book for my Thousand Sons sergeant RP character (which annoyingly nobody has replied to) to say mystical things that will perplex his warriors whilst having an actual meaning!!!!

Too cool man I need to download your brain or something where did you get all this? your head???:shok:

Wow wow wow so much to say.....when English doesn't give the situation it's full graity, BAM incoming dead *except in the Vatican* language to make it sound AWESOME even though it could have a simple meaning..................................REP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! FEED ME MORE!!!!!!!:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::good:


----------



## Doelago

I am just kind of interested in Latin, so that I could annoy my teachers. I dont really know from were I got those, I just kind of look through my word book or search the english word on the Internet until I find the correct one. Do not always trust the first result, cuz it could be wrong, so you should try at lest two websites to be sure that it is correct!


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Its cool man, I learn Latin and I often can remember words because of warhammer (sanguine or something for blood) but never thought of doing it the other way round! wow...awesome...but how would it annoy teachers?  your doing extra after all


----------



## Doelago

I am kind of "no-life" so I added a few more!

Imperator/Imperatrix - Emperor/Empress
Imperium - Absolute power
Nascentes morimur - From the moment we are born, we die
Noli me tangere - Touch me not
Peccavi - I have sinned
Rigor mortis - The rigidity of death
Ut supra, ut infra - As above, as below
Vade mecum - Go with me
Vae victis- Woe to the conquered
Ad astra per aspera - To the stars through difficulty
Ad honorem - In honour. Honour not baring any material advantage
Adeste Fideles - Be present, faithful ones
Age quod agis - Do what you do well, pay attention to what you are doing
Aegri somnia - A sick man's dreams 
Verbatim - word for word
Animus facit nobilem - The spirit makes noble
Veto - I forbid
Assiduus usus uni rei deditus et ingenium et artem saepe vincit - Constant practice devoted to one subject often outdues both intelligence and skill.
Argumentum ad ignorantiam - Arguing from ignorance
Armis Exposcere Pacem - They demanded peace by force of arms
Fidelitas nos conligat - Loyalty binds us
Mortem non timeo - I am not afraid of death


----------



## Doelago

Common Words in Space Marine Chapter Names, Imperial Guard Regiment names and Sororitas Orders. 


Angels = angeli 
Black= niger, ater 
Blood= sanguis, sanguinis 
Bloody= sanguineus 
Brazen= aeneus 
Brothers= fratris 
Celestial= caelestis 
Champions= propugnatoris 
Crimson= coccineus 
Dark= obscurus 
Death= mors (violent death= nex) 
Destroyers= deletoris 
Devourers= voratoris 
Devils= diaboli 
Doom= fatum (of doom= fatae) 
Dragons= draconis 
Eagles= aquilae 
Emperor's= Imperatorae 
Falcons= falconis 
Fists= pugni 
Fire= Ignis (on fire= flagran-s, -tis) 
Flesh= caro 
Golden= aureus 
Gray= canus 
Griffons= grypis (sing. gryps) 
Guard= custodia 
Hawks= accipitris 
Imperial= principalis 
Inferno= inferno 
Iron= ferrum 
Jaguars= Pantherae oncae 
Knights= Equitis (sing. eques) 
Lions= leonis 
Lords= domini 
Mailed= loricatus 
Marauders= predatoris 
Night= nox 
Nightmare= tumultuosum somnium 
Omega= omega 
Obsidian= lapis obsidiae 
Panthers= pantherae 
Paladins= propugnatoris probus 
Questors= quaestoris 
Rampagers= ferocitoris 
Red= rub-er, -ra, -rum 
Scythes= falcis (sing. falx) 
Silver= argentum (adj. argenteum) 
Sons= Filii 
Space= spatium
Storm= tempestas (adj. tumultuosus) 
Talons= unguis 
Tearers= discindetoris 
Templars= templari 
Tigers= tigris 
Thunder= tonitrus 
Ultima= ultima 
Ultimate= ultimus 
Ultra= ultra 
Vengeance= ultio 
War= bellum (of war= bellae) 
Warriors= bellatoris 
White= albus 
Wolves= lupi 
Zephyrs= zephyri


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

mwuhahahahah.............more..........................:shok:

Excellent I will be using this thread as a resource from now on lol thanks again AWESOME. We play Warhammer, we have no lives anyway. :biggrin:


----------



## V.Valorum

There's a few ... hundred or so. I won't copy and past the whole PDF. But, here's a few odder Latin phrases to play with -

Consilium habemus. -We have a plan.
Consilium callidum est. -It is a clever plan.
Est tam callidum ut vinci bis. -It is too clever to fail twice.
Si caudatum, mustela sit. -It is so clever, you could slap a tail on it 
and call it a weasel.
Hoc est consilium farcimen. -This is a weinie plan.


Te mortuo, heres tibi sim? -When you die, can I have your stuff?

If'n the link don't work: http://www.modaruniversity.org/Motto-1.pdf


----------



## dark angel

Its alright....But couldn't someone just use a translator? Anyway onto the point im actually posting for, Doelago you might want to remove the N word from your list on the black translation, racism is not allowed afterall.


----------



## V.Valorum

Um... Dark Angel, there's only one 'G' in the word above to which you are referring, pronounced "nee-GAIR" and has nothing to do with race or rascist speech, its the latin name for the color black (like the background color of this message board). The word you are thinking of has two G's and no other definition.


ETA-
As for translator software, you could, but it inevitably will not be right. There are conjugation issues that arise with Latin that are rarely built into such programs.


----------



## arturslv

There's this one sentence - Liberate Tutame Ex Inferis
As much as I know, it means 'save yourself from hell'


----------



## Doelago

Well, thanks for adding it, even if this thread was kind of... Dead... But what ever... I guess I will add a few later today...


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

portius mori quam foedare - Death before Dishonour


----------

